# Antique and Historical Knives



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2013)

Something new for us and our website...
www.japaneseknifeimports.com







[video=youtube;y5YV7BG_HUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y5YV7BG_HUE[/video]


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 1, 2013)

Nicely done.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 1, 2013)

Shouldn't tease us ODC guys like that, lol. I fell for it, lol


----------



## jaybett (Apr 1, 2013)

Well done, you got me. 

Jay


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 1, 2013)

And the young explorer was never bullied ever again.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2013)

Good one


----------



## JBroida (Apr 1, 2013)

alright... april fools day is coming to an end... so happy april fools day to you all, and with that, i will be putting the normal stuff back on the website


----------



## don (Apr 1, 2013)

nicely done.


----------

